# Who can bench double their bodyweight??



## Brutal1

No vest and a genuine down touch chest and up??

Cheers for looking  )


----------



## silver

Im 20kg off. Im 80kg and can bench 140kg for 6. Probably could do it for a 1rm


----------



## xpower

Most I've done is a 140 when I was 80kg or so.

Do higher reps nower days


----------



## mattc1991

i can, but then i wake up with my head in my cornflakes


----------



## Rav212

160 kg 1 rep at 82kg currently

When I was in dbol I done 3 reps but was about 85-86 kg then


----------



## Guest

Not a prayer for me


----------



## mr dumbell

85 doing 150....just about lol :thumb:


----------



## Kennyken

mattc1991 said:


> i can, but then i wake up with my head in my cornflakes


You should be eating oats mate in the morning!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondDixie

I'd have to lose weight me thinks.


----------



## Contest

I'm currently benching 170kg at 83kg 

I must say though, when I was weighing in at 86kg which is just 3kg more than what I am now, I found it much much easier. It's suprising how dropping just a few kg makes a difference to your lifts.


----------



## Brutal1

Some real good benchin goin on here lads, **** me Contest your an animal, what nick you in? must be pretty ripped?? Im almost the same weight at 81kg but dont do 1rm, I can do 126kgx6 and going up fast, to do x2 your body weight would be a massive achievement for me i think.

Any tips Contest??

Rav212 thats impressive, I think im gonna have to hit the d bols lol, gyno prone though so a no go??? maybe t bols???


----------



## fullyloaded

im too fat! i weigh 105kg!


----------



## Captain-splooge

mr dumbell said:


> 85 doing 150....just about lol :thumb:


your maths is shocking


----------



## Trapps84

I can't, not even close but my good mate is the same weight as me roughly 92kg and he can do 185kg f-ing impressive!!!


----------



## Asouf

Im 95kg and fairly good on the negative of a 190kg bench..

Just working out how to lift it back up now...


----------



## MRSTRONG

id have to bench a tad over 220kg you skinny cnuts have it easy .


----------



## RowRow

A friend used to have a 200kg bench for 3 at 14stone bodyweight. It was with a hefty bounce though.


----------



## R1cky

i can bench 242 and im 75 kg

242 lbs lol


----------



## liam7200

I'm 71 ish kg and i can only lift 80 gggrrrrrrrr i wish i could lift 142kg


----------



## Contest

Brutal1 said:


> Some real good benchin goin on here lads, **** me Contest your an animal, what nick you in? must be pretty ripped?? Im almost the same weight at 81kg but dont do 1rm, I can do 126kgx6 and going up fast, to do x2 your body weight would be a massive achievement for me i think.
> 
> Any tips Contest??
> 
> Rav212 thats impressive, I think im gonna have to hit the d bols lol, gyno prone though so a no go??? maybe t bols???


Thanks mate 

You can see a pic of me if you view my profile. As you can tell I have a fairly large chest and I put it all down to training chest twice

a week excessively. Most people wouldn't agree with this but it's what has worked for me.

My natural 1 rep max was 140kg but after jumping on the gear, it flew up to 170kg in the space of 2 months.

I tend to do 12 sets of bench of which 2 are warm up followed by every single chest exercise you can think of LOL.

Here's how I'm pyramiding at the moment when benching.

60kg - 20 reps

60kg - 20 reps

100kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps

140kg - 6 reps

160kg - 2 reps

170kg - 1 rep

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 8 reps

140kg - 7 reps

120kg - 12 reps

120kg - 10 reps

I also feel technique plays a massive role if your trying to bench big. My form when performing 1 rep maxes is more powerlifting style

but once I've reached my max, I perform the rest of the sets with a bodybuilding form where I concentrate on contracting the chest.


----------



## Contest

Empire Boy said:


> VIDEOS. Or it did not happen


LMAO. Tomorrow is chest day for me mate so I'll see what I can sort out


----------



## Brutal1

You fellas not have beds to go to?


----------



## Contest

Brutal1 said:


> You fellas not have beds to go to?


LOL I'll be hitting the sack in 30 minutes. I say that now but I know I'll still be sitting here reading through threads LOL.


----------



## Brutal1

lol mate, I been in the sack for 3 bloody hours and cant sleep (tren kicking in) Perfect excuse to cruise a but of IKM in the early hours 

So Contest your in immaculate condition, You B & C???


----------



## Contest

Brutal1 said:


> lol mate, I been in the sack for 3 bloody hours and cant sleep (tren kicking in) Perfect excuse to cruise a but of IKM in the early hours
> 
> So Contest your in immaculate condition, You B & C???


Cheers for the compliment mate.

Yeh I took the route of B&C. I'm currently on the last week of my blast and shall be cruising from next Monday.

Though most people do short blasts and cruises, I've opted to do longer. I blast for 24 weeks and then cruise for 12. My aim is

to look good all year round so even on my blast I try and maintain a low bodyfat %, though on my cruise, I push it even further

and try dropping down a few more %.

How about yourself mate, what kind of a cycle are you running at the moment?


----------



## Brutal1

Ah well they way your doing it certainly works mate, with you 100% in looking good all year, I cant get why people bulk right up get fat and watery just to make it more difficult to cut again??

My cycle at the min is just an experiment really, looking at doing 10-12 weeks tren e with around a g of test per week, then when it stalls im gonna switch over to a test, eq, t bol cycle, then maybe onto something else, ill just see how my bloodwork goes and take it from there. Its also made difficult as I work away from home 2 weeks out of every 5 and cant take anything with me so not sure how productive this way of doing things is going to be at all, basically taking 2 weeks of meds off al together 

I fcuked right up last year as I bulked then cut through pct and lost everything, I now know how stupid it was to do such madness but hey I learned a valuable lesson and now im just creeping back slowly, keeping fat down while strength and hopefully muscle is slowly increasing.

I like the idea of training chest twice p/w, My chest is by far my worst body part, So it really needs to be kicked into growth, Looking at your routine i dont look like im warming my chest up enough before hitting it with heavy sets, so hopefully something to take away and get things moving a bit better


----------



## MattGriff

3 Types of people can do this

1: Light people - the physical laws of scaling apply which is by BW multipliers are total tosh

2: Heavy (ish) people that are awesome benchers

3: Heavy (ish) people that are upper body warriors and have little to no leg development and as such all their weight is based around bench and curls

I would hazard a guess that most people fall into category 1 or 3


----------



## jstarcarr

I can bench double my bodyweight.


----------



## andymc88

I could if u ment double my body weight in grams, did 8deepnslow controlled reps on 105kg yesta but looking other peoples lifts maybe a should go lift with the school girls


----------



## GreedyBen

Nope. 120kg is my best so far and 89kg bw. Haven't done much bench for a while but did 100 x 5 yesterday without too much trouble.


----------



## big steve

i cant even do 1x my bodyweight

i do weigh 150kg though:whistling:


----------



## Nickthegreek

Nope im 97 kg and can do 120 kg for 6 reps though.


----------



## 19072

last year i done 150kg for 1 at 86kg so was close.

now im around 82kg and i done 130kg last week for 3..


----------



## littlesimon

ewen said:


> id have to bench a tad over 220kg you skinny cnuts have it easy .


250kg+ in my case :lol:

Just another 80kg to go! :lol:


----------



## MattGriff

littlesimon said:


> 250kg+ in my case :lol:
> 
> Just another 80kg to go! :lol:


I feel you bro, I would have to bench 256kg - and that is not going to happen, certainly at this weight and possibly ever raw.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Doubt Ill ever hit double bodyweight Im not heavy just a crap bencher 

Saw a vid of this guy at WPC worlds 250kg raw at 90kg not far off 3 times bodyweight!! The pause was a fcking joke but still an awesome bench!


----------



## MRSTRONG

i noticed there aint no squat threads on here ....


----------



## Brutal1

ewen said:


> i noticed there aint no squat threads on here ....


Id love to be able to squat and dead but my degeneration discs in my back make it impossible, shame as my legs and back are my strongest body parts, When my 1rm bp was 90kg, I was deadlifting 170kg x 10, nothing massive but this was after training for months at a proper gym................gets me down


----------



## atlant1s

think we shud rephrase this to 'Who can bench *half* their bodyweight??' so i can join in as well :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Brutal1 said:


> Id love to be able to squat and dead but my degeneration discs in my back make it impossible, shame as my legs and back are my strongest body parts, When my 1rm bp was 90kg, I was deadlifting 170kg x 10, nothing massive but this was after training for months at a proper gym................gets me down


i slipped a disc in l2/3 lumbar not nice when the body breaks .


----------



## Brutal1

ewen said:


> i slipped a disc in l2/3 lumbar not nice when the body breaks .


Ouch mate, Did you have any surgery? Im fcukin gutted about mine, What id really like to do is Box and MMA then squat and dead, But any of that would just cripple me. And to really top it off all I can really do is Bench press and im fcuking horrendous at it.

Today was bench day, Last Sat I got 126x6, well today 126x5???? So weaker?? Thats with lots of gear and lots of clean food??? Maybe over trained??


----------



## Sharp161

Im around 84kg atm and last bench session I hit 122.5k and got 8 reps. I recon for 1 rep I could get 160. May give it a go next time


----------



## Rav212

Sharp161 said:


> Im around 84kg atm and last bench session I hit 122.5k and got 8 reps. I recon for 1 rep I could get 160. May give it a go next time


Lol I doubt it mate, but try it tho just make sure u gt a spotter. Ive been at 10 reps on 130 but can just manage 1 rep at 160


----------



## Rav212

Wardy21 said:


> Doubt Ill ever hit double bodyweight Im not heavy just a crap bencher
> 
> Saw a vid of this guy at WPC worlds 250kg raw at 90kg not far off 3 times bodyweight!! The pause was a fcking joke but still an awesome bench!


That's some heavy sh1t no doubt! But his back is arched so high making is chest stick out so much meaning he hardly has to bring the barbell down much.


----------



## xpower

here is the deal

i can bench 2x somebodies bodyweight


----------



## scaff19

im 120 and manage 170kg would love the 220kg


----------



## Dazzaa

I'm a weakling... I can bench a little over my body weight, i weight 77ish kg and can bench 80+ a bit - i'd be at 100kg by now if i hadn't had wasted my last cycle!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Rav212 said:


> That's some heavy sh1t no doubt! But his back is arched so high making is chest stick out so much meaning he hardly has to bring the barbell down much.


If you can setup an arch like that and handle 250kg then fair play I think! Also helps having a huge chest for less ROM :lol:


----------



## MattGriff

Rav212 said:


> That's some heavy sh1t no doubt! But his back is arched so high making is chest stick out so much meaning he hardly has to bring the barbell down much.


That's the point of an arch, well that and using your back muscles more.

By all means if you think it is easy give it a shot.


----------



## MattGriff

Empire Boy said:


> It ain't easy, but he also ain't gonna put that weight up with a flat back and ass down on the bench, lets put it that way.


This is true, but its like comparing a bodybuilders reverse curl against a hang clean, his purpose is obviously not that of a bodybuilder - to me its like arguing "Well that Ferrari sure is nice and fast, but how fast can it haul an 18 tonne trailer"


----------



## Uriel

i weigh 105kg.............so no

best raw bench was 180...........but 170 lately


----------



## Brutal1

Uriel said:


> i weigh 105kg.............so no
> 
> best raw bench was 180...........but 170 lately


Thats some heavy benching mate


----------



## Robbie

I can't even bench my bodyweight


----------



## Smitch

Asouf said:


> Im 95kg and fairly good on the negative of a 190kg bench..
> 
> Just working out how to lift it back up now...


That's generally the hard part!


----------



## ttquatro1

my ex training partner represented GB in powerlifting , he was 67.5 kgs and benched 160kg . cool


----------



## slunkeh

Bench double my body weight......i could but i wont


----------



## Rocho

littlesimon said:


> 250kg+ in my case :lol:
> 
> Just another 80kg to go! :lol:


Same here, a 240 kg bench isn't going to happen!!!


----------



## CharliePax

My current training partner weighs only 13.3 (84.45) stone at the tender age of 19 and he can bench 155kg for one solid rep with good form.

Me on the other hand i weigh 14.7 (93.34) at the age of 23 and i hit my PB the other week, benched 150kg for a solid rep with good form.


----------



## bayliss

Sharp161 said:


> Im around 84kg atm and last bench session I hit 122.5k and got 8 reps. I recon for 1 rep I could get 160. May give it a go next time


i guess u could get 150 for 1rep


----------



## MattGriff

ttquatro1 said:


> my ex training partner represented GB in powerlifting , he was 67.5 kgs and benched 160kg . cool


Shirted benches do not count or you can most certainly count myself, Jenkins and Martin Brown in the mix with double bodyweight + benches. And Craig Coombs with a triple BW bench.


----------



## 8103

or this guy, 4 x BW

http://www.youtube.com/user/MuscleKraft?feature=watch


----------



## Steven001

Unfortunately not! I'm 78-79KG and can bench 100k for 5 reps (3 sets), not sure what my 1RM would be though.


----------



## Hendrix

I would have to cut off both legs


----------



## MattGriff

scaff19 said:


> im 120 and manage 170kg would love the 220kg


Becuase 220kg is double 120kg now?


----------



## Matt 1

was 67kg did 110kg so no lol

1.4 times body weight happy with that


----------



## MattGriff

Matt 1 said:


> was 67kg did 110kg so no lol
> 
> 1.4 times body weight happy with that


You will be happier still to know that 1.64 is the multiplication of your bodyweight with that bench press.


----------



## Matt 1

MattGriff said:


> You will be happier still to know that 1.64 is the multiplication of your bodyweight with that bench press.


missed the 6 off by accident trust me, i know my maths, test me on the 3x table.. im really good at that one!


----------



## MattGriff

Matt 1 said:


> missed the 6 off by accident trust me, i know my maths, test me on the 3x table.. im really good at that one!


Here is an easy one from the 3 x table, sometimes missed off in schools.

How much are you bench pressing if you bench 3 x water filled weights that would contain 110kgs of water if they are filled with mecury? It is standard temperatrure.


----------



## Quinn92

I weigh about 115kg ish, and my bench is rubbish, so no, no I can't


----------



## oldskoolcool

Currently 1.5


----------



## blackbeard

I used to go to a gym owned by a former gymnast who are known for their tendon and core strength.After a lot of practice he won a bench contest doing 130kg at a body weight of 65kg.Natural also.


----------



## a.notherguy

MattGriff said:


> Here is an easy one from the 3 x table, sometimes missed off in schools.
> 
> How much are you bench pressing if you bench 3 x water filled weights that would contain 110kgs of water if they are filled with mecury? It is standard temperatrure.


approx 1488.7 Kg if assuming you meant the total mass of water was 110kg.

if each of the water weights could contain 110Kg then it would be approx 4466.2Kg

do i get a prize?

in answer to the ops question.... nope, no where near.


----------



## short ass 78

Can do 130kg(for 3 reps) at 70kg body weight........so nearly.... but not quite!


----------



## switch

240/120 here  - yep 240lbs all the way down to the chest at 120Kg body weight :thumb:


----------



## H22civic

My best is a 175kg pause rep at 91kg, so not quite.


----------



## Rick89

my bench is p!ss weak as hardly done any so know

can squat double my bodyweight and deadlift 170kg more than bodyweight :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fvck off at some of the weights and benches in this thread.. I go to a gym and i see what all kinds of people bench and they are way off compared to some of these 10 stone 300kg benches.. :lol:

I'm calling bullshlt on all of you unless you post vids.


----------



## Rick89

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvck off at some of the weights and benches in this thread.. I go to a gym and i see what all kinds of people bench and they are way off compared to some of these 10 stone 300kg benches.. :lol:
> 
> I'm calling bullshlt on all of you unless you post vids.


true there will be some bull

as i train for strongman and power etc i associate with alot of strength trainers and i know of many 80kg benching 180kg plus

loads of light weight powerlifters benching crazy numbers and some gym ratz also


----------



## H22civic

I havent any videos but have a few trophies at home and a bench press record in powerlifting to prove i can lift quite heavy.


----------



## MattGriff

H22civic said:


> I havent any videos but have a few trophies at home and a bench press record in powerlifting to prove i can lift quite heavy.


Far more importantly what do you squat and pull?


----------



## littlesimon

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvck off at some of the weights and benches in this thread.. I go to a gym and i see what all kinds of people bench and they are way off compared to some of these 10 stone 300kg benches.. :lol:
> 
> I'm calling bullshlt on all of you unless you post vids.


To be honest I haven't really seen any ridiculous claims in this thread.

What you think is believable really depends on what you've been exposed too in your own gym.

I go to a commercial gym, so as far as they're all concerned my 170kg bench makes me a god amongst men because the average bencher there is struggling with under 100kg.

Go to a Powerlifting meet and you'll see for yourself the kind of big numbers the small guys are putting up.


----------



## H22civic

MattGriff said:


> Far more importantly what do you squat and pull?


I dont go for big 1rep deadlifts or squats any more due to a herniated disc but have pulled 240kg and squatted 220kg to the floor at around 85kg in the past. Bench press has always been my best lift though and one ive made the most progress on as i havnt had to take as many breaks due to injury.

Can still squat 180kgx10 deep reps and pull 220kgx12 on the power rack from about 2" below the knee. Not mega impressive i know but dont want to risk any more layoffs with my back.


----------



## H22civic

littlesimon said:


> To be honest I haven't really seen any ridiculous claims in this thread.
> 
> What you think is believable really depends on what you've been exposed too in your own gym.
> 
> I go to a commercial gym, so as far as they're all concerned my 170kg bench makes me a god amongst men because the average bencher there is struggling with under 100kg.
> 
> Go to a Powerlifting meet and you'll see for yourself the kind of big numbers the small guys are putting up.


Very true mate.

There are some big guys in my gym benching 220kg and deadlifting over 300kg so not matter what i or most of the other guys lift it just seems kinda 'ok'.:laugh:


----------



## Dave3g

Not a fcukn hope,, 97.7kg at the mo and can bench 1max 140kg, need much bigger arms


----------



## MattGriff

H22civic said:


> I dont go for big 1rep deadlifts or squats any more due to a herniated disc but have pulled 240kg and squatted 220kg to the floor at around 85kg in the past. Bench press has always been my best lift though and one ive made the most progress on as i havnt had to take as many breaks due to injury.
> 
> Can still squat 180kgx10 deep reps and pull 220kgx12 on the power rack from about 2" below the knee. Not mega impressive i know but dont want to risk any more layoffs with my back.


Nice solid numbers in general though, don't worry I wasn't trying to lord it over you with numbers.


----------



## martin brown

MattGriff said:


> Far more importantly what do you squat and pull?


Like they count for ****!

All about the bench baby!


----------



## jay159

did it years ago when i was 74 kg did 160 kg for 1 rep.....bobo hope now only been back in the gym for 4 month and im 112kg...lol


----------



## Simspin

im 89kg my o-r-m is 149kg

so no hell no i wish tho.


----------



## Stuey

At 80kg, I could rep three of maybe twenty above that weight (100KG). Now, bearing in mind I'm just starting out and 15kg's heavier (Fatter), I've crept up to thirty-five kg's (not funny, this should be a warning on a can of beer), in a few days, but man, do I feel like a pussy at the moment!


----------



## The Guvnor

I've known a few who have done it. One lad was 65kg and looked skinny but did a 170kg in a comp but this was not a proper meet so no shirt etc.

Best I ever got to was almost 1.9 times bodyweight - 1.87 to be precise. However it seems easy to just drop a few lbs and get that double bodyweight but not so easy. I would of had to have lost almost 18lbs and by then your max would be down etc. etc. so a vicious circle!


----------



## Stuey

Deadlifts are funny ones, I haven't lost any strength in my legs over the past couple of years, is this fairly normal? Maybe 150kg's, if I'm in a Gym, at home, it'll go through the floorboards and smash into me mum downstairs if I was to put that much dead weight on the floor! Best in a gym I think. Squats, again, the weight in my arms and shoulders have gone, so not a great deal! Advice to anyone who hasn't lifted for a couple of years, the newbie section was great, because, I didn't feel like a pussy, I may as well be a newbie and my memory has gone, I can remember numbers, but not routines, good eating, etc!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

im 110kg so...nope


----------



## Nickthegreek

As a body builder i never really go for 1 rep max but the best i have ever done was 120 kg for 5-6 reps at a weight of 95 kg.


----------



## Brutal1

Well I recon I was close to getting x2 bodyweight BP, I was getting 130x6 and 120x9 at bodyweight of 76kg.

3 weeks ago I broke a bone in my hand and have had to start PCT.............so the saying so close but yet so fcukin far springs to mind


----------



## Big_Idiot

For me to bench double my body weight i'd have to be pressing 210kg plus.....NOT A CHANCE.


----------



## Pardoe

i dont kno why but im good at DB press, can get 6 out on 48kg so im proud but bench im sh!t at lol i got strong lats and good triceps but bench is just under 100????/??


----------



## Fatstuff

Nope I can't bench 215kg


----------



## Wardy211436114751

a natty in my last comp benched 217.5kg at 106kg so all you heavier guys stop making excuses


----------



## RowRow

Wardy21 said:


> a natty in my last comp benched 217.5kg at 106kg so all you heavier guys stop making excuses


Can you prove he is natty though?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

RowRow said:


> Can you prove he is natty though?


  He was tested it was a drug free comp but lets not go into this just trying to say theres no reason why 100kg guys can't build up to a 200kg bench though it does depend on levers a lot.


----------



## Mingster

Not me, but I have squatted 3x my bodyweight.


----------



## Brutal1

Wardy21 said:


> He was tested it was a drug free comp but lets not go into this just trying to say theres no reason why 100kg guys can't build up to a 200kg bench though it does depend on levers a lot.


X2 with that, If a bloke who weighs 70kg can bench 140k, then with the extra muscle a 100kg bloke has I thought would make it just as hard/easy to bench 200kg?????

Ive decided im going to do a "blast your bench" to see if it gets me anywhere, anyone else tried it?


----------



## Dexsta

im 75kg, and benching a pweny 105kg  I feel so small compared to some of the beasts you find on here


----------



## roadwarrior

I used to.

I benched 155Kg at a body weight of 67Kg to take the Empire Sports Club (Bristol) record.

I don't bench anymore preferring to do incline work instead.


----------



## The Guvnor

Brutal1 said:


> X2 with that, If a bloke who weighs 70kg can bench 140k, then with the extra muscle a 100kg bloke has I thought would make it just as hard/easy to bench 200kg?????
> 
> Ive decided im going to do a "blast your bench" to see if it gets me anywhere, anyone else tried it?


The theory is correct but as the weight goes up the stress on the skeletal system is greater. A triple bodyweight squat is always a triple bodyweight but if one guy weighs 60kg and the other weighs 120kg the stress of 360kg is greater than that of the 180kg plus greater risk associated with the heavier lifts as well.


----------



## Trapps84

Watch my mate tonight do 185kg one press he weighs 92kg do just over double proper bounce on his chest though.


----------

